

Show HN: Mindscope – essentially Workflowy-meets-Scapple for iPad - epaga
https://itunes.apple.com/app/mindscope-mind-mapping-outliner/id901513028?mt=8

======
epaga
Dev here - this is a project I've been working on during weekends + evenings
for the past half a year or so.

Would love to hear from any of you, I value your input. Before you ask, yes -
I am working on making it a universal app, which is harder than it might sound
since there is far less space on iPhone screens...

Here is the 30-second app store preview video:
[http://tinyurl.com/mindscopevideo](http://tinyurl.com/mindscopevideo)

------
sogen
first of all, congrats on shipping. Love the minimalist look of the app, let's
you focus on your thoughts.

Some mistakes you are doing: The <TITLE> in mindscope is different from the
App Store title, it appears nowhere else. You should either reinforce it or
drop it.

Another mistake: the app is free, but the CTA is not clear enough, you should
make that easier to see.

Congrats.

~~~
epaga
Assuming you're talking about my landing page
([http://www.mindscopeapp.com](http://www.mindscopeapp.com)) - thanks, those
are all great points. Will act on them as soon as I get home. :)

